# What Color? (Diff Bird)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern is he?


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

Hetero indigo blue+dirty,but not sure .


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice bird.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

ntama said:


> Hetero indigo blue+dirty,but not sure .


Sorry, no indigo, if indigo then it would not have a tail band.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> Sorry, no indigo, if indigo then it would not have a tail band.


Okay. So this guy is like the hen but just darker?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I think he's the same as the hen but I'm not sure. He could be dirty, smokey and sooty, rather than spread, causing a similar phenotype.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> I think he's the same as the hen but I'm not sure. He could be dirty and sooty, rather than spread, causing a similar phenotype.


Sorry, do you know if their offsprings will be the "brown" color too? I want brown color pigeons but genetically, some might be different colors.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I just noticed that eye cere color on the cock has dirty written all over it, so he may not be spread. However, he would be a good mate for the hen because the combination of dirty and spread make for some nice intensely colored blacks, dunns and chocolates(spread brown).

Post a pick of both birds together if you can. Comparison may help us determine if the hen is actually brown, since you stated that the hen is lighter in color.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> I just noticed that eye cere color on the cock has dirty written all over it, so he may not be spread. However, he would be a good mate for the hen because the combination of dirty and spread make for some nice intensely colored blacks, dunns and chocolates(spread brown).
> 
> Post a pick of both birds together if you can. Comparison may help us determine if the hen is actually brown, since you stated that the hen is lighter in color.


I will get pictures up in the morning (sorry, its almost midnght). They are paired up so that is a good start (I did not pair them up, I allow all of my pigeons to pick their own partners). *I do not race*

Is there any particular angles or certain areas of the birds that you would want to see more of?

I though dirty was darkening of beaks, feet, toe nails, and feathers?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Side view of both together would be good enough. 

Dirty does darken everything, thus the bird has dark beak, eye ceres, toenails, etc.. Without dirty he would be a much lighter silver with horn color beak and toenails, and his tail band and wing bars would be more clearly defined.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I am a roller man, no experience with homers, but I don't think either of these birds are spread. Both appear to be blue/black t-patterns. The hen could be carrying a bronzing agent or perhaps hetero recessive red to give her that bronze coloring. I don't think she is brown. Just my opinion.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Tyson,
The hen is what I thought she was but the cock is not dilute or brown. He's blue/black and is definitely dirty but I'm not sure if he's spread or not. Heterozygous spread with smokey and dirty could give that expression but smokey and dirty without spread could do the same. Does he have a (whitish) albescent strip on the outer edge of his outer tail feathers?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I don't think so. If you look at my first pictures on this thread, his outer tail feathers are just the gray/brown. I can double check by tomorrow morning but I'm sure he doesn't have the white outer tail feathers.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to look at all the pics again. He does have a faint albescent strip so he's probably not smokey, therefor confusing. 

Maybe someone else can share their knowledge and opinion.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> Sorry, I forgot to look at all the pics again. He does have a faint albescent strip so he's probably not smokey, therefor confusing.
> 
> Maybe someone else can share their knowledge and opinion.


Okay. Thanks for your time and effort tmaas!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Just my two cents (I know I am late here).

The hen looks like a t-pattern brown to me, the spread wing with the extremely faded flights are a dead giveaway. She may be dirty and/or sooty and or smokey, though it is difficult to tell.

The cock looks like a dirty, sooty possibly het. smokey T-pattern blue cock to me. I wouldn't bet on it, but I am fairly sure there is no spread in him. The tail bar especially is too clearly defined.

This pair will give you nice youngsters, but be sure to mate any sons she has back to her next season (they will be blue split for brown). This is the only way for you to breed brown cocks at some point.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

tmaas said:


> Sorry, I forgot to look at all the pics again. He does have a faint albescent strip so he's probably not smokey, therefor confusing.
> 
> Maybe someone else can share their knowledge and opinion.


Looking at the picture of the spread tail, it looks like this bird is at least het. smokey. In my experience, birds (especially homers) without any smokey has a pure white albescent strip that reaches all the way from the root up to the tail bar. A tail bar that is more than half grey is almost certainly het. smokey.


----------

